# WinneBago Chalet (ford chassis)



## buttso (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all..

joined a while ago, but been reviewing and researching mostly..

I do love the American RV's (A Class) and really want one, have a Knaus Sun-ti at the moment and it isnt everything I thought...

I have seen a 2003 Winnebago Chalet on a Ford Chassis, the owner tells me he gets 27mpg.. (motor way runs)

he told me that he transplanted a Mitsubishi Canter 4.2 Ltr Diesel into the RV... and it is fab...

tells me I can do any test to verify the MPG..

has anyone heard of this type of transplant before?

not that I blame him, he said he had a V10 in there before and he couldnt keep petrol it in...

any help or advice would be welcome
thanks
iain


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say he's a bit optimistic on MPG.

I run a 2003 Autotrail coachbuilt on a (Manual) Merc Sprinter 2.7. Its gross weight is 4000 Kg and it runs right up to that 90% of the time.

If I am VERY gentle with the right pedal and dont exceed 55MPH I regularly get 28MPG when doing long distance work (done by fill to fill, NOT an onboard computer)

So its a bit difficult to see how an engine substantially larger is going to haul a Winnie and turn in better MPG isnt it ????

(I could be wrong but thought I would share my experience with you)


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

My 3.85T coachbuilt on a renault master 3.0L dci140 averages 21mpg.

The highest I've seen on the onboard gauge is around 28mpg, but that was downhill with the wind behind me


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wary*

I would be very wary of anything that has had a transplant.

on the MPG Side

We have a 5.3 T Sprinter V6 Manual

I can squeeze 25mpg from it.

Worst was 8.5 MPG (uphill into the Pyrenees)
Best was 35mpg (downhill from Pyrenees

We get on average 20-22mpg.
TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a complete load of old cobblers to me and I have had many RVs.

People often try and put some miniscule diesel engine in RV s and they are always a mistake. Usually due to low power and high noise.

OK American RVs are inherently thirsty but when you are propelling 5 to 8 tons around what do you expect?

Personally I would not entertain any hybrid RVs. 

Ray.

p.s. the worst one ever was a Kings Highway with an Izzusu engine. Total disaster.


----------

